
Valve changes bug bounty program after rejecting bugs - Skytram
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/349352/Valve_tweaks_bug_bounty_program_after_mistakenly_turning_away_researchers.php
======
Skytram
Nice to see Valve acknowledge their mistake and try to make good.

